
Ask HN: Tips on how to get started in tech consulting? - throwaway33465
Hi HN!<p>Background: I&#x27;m an Engineering Manager with 15+ years of experience. I&#x27;ve run my own business (successfully) twice and I&#x27;ve worked in SF for the past 8 years in several startups (two of them went IPO).<p>I feel that I&#x27;ve accumulated some knowledge and every time that I talk to my friends it seems that they are going through some pain that I could help with:<p>- Growing their tech team
- Hiring for diversity
- New startup hiring for a CTO&#x2F;first engineer (founders are non-tech)
- Evaluating some tech they are going to implement&#x2F;invest in
- Evaluating a possible acquisition<p>I&#x27;ve been through that and many other problems and I really think I could offer some help.<p>My question is: how should I start approaching companies&#x2F;founders to offer help? Is anyone here needing that kind of help? I would be willing to offer a few hours for free in order to start to get some recognition&#x2F;linkedin recommendations. Any advice from someone that started on that path?
======
GFischer
Check previous threads about this. I'm not a consultant but it seems you
already have a network to start.

This is something I saved up from here:

\--

1) Produce publicly visible artifacts which demonstrate that you're able to
apply technology to impact business outcomes. You do not need many of these;
~3 is fine. You do not need to block on the other steps. You do need to
plausibly connect the technology to a business outcome; blockchain and
beginner-level cryptography probably do not get you there.

2) Begin getting into conversations with people who either a) have purchasing
authority or b) talk to people with purchasing authority, at your target
clients or firms very similar to them. This can be as simple as bonding over
technical things with technical people. You want to become Internet buddies
with e.g. senior engineers / team leads / etc at software companies.

3) Walk the network of your new friends to engagements, either at their firms
or peer firms. Do not make another WordPress site for the average business;
make something for a software company.

4) For every engagement you land, attempt to get referrals to more clients,
attempt to land follow-on work with the same client, and attempt to land
ongoing maintenance/retainer/etc agreements with the client.

And then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4247615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4247615)

~~~
throwaway33465
thanks! I'll take a look at previous threads as well

------
ioddly
I think what you should do is get in touch with everyone you've worked with
before and let them know you're looking for consulting work. The hard part is
building up a network of people who trust you, which you've hopefully acquired
with all the experience you have. I bet you this'll work a lot better than
cold approaching people.

------
laurentl
You might want to look at daedtech.com, it's the blog of a software consultant
who has a lot to say on the topic of starting your own consulting business.

------
harrisreynolds
Start with writing the best blog post or medium article in the world on the
thing you are most passionate about (and hopefully have skill in).

Ask for comments, feedback or if anyone cares at the end.

Then promote the shit out of that one piece of content.

Then listen.

If all you get is crickets, then you know there isn't much there.

The hope though is lots of conversations startup from that one awesome piece
of content.

Best of luck!

\--harris

